# Toggenburg milk



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

I am milking my Toggenburg. I have been using the milk in my coffee and a protein shake. I have not drank it straight but have a taste a little. Tastes bland. A year ago I tasted Oberhasli milk. Not much of a difference between the 2. I have been looking on CL and there is 2 Toggs and Saneen in one place for sale. I have constantly read that Togg milk is the least desirable. To note I am also skimming the milk so that may add to the bland taste. Is there any truth to the consistent comment that Togg milk does not "taste good" compared to other breeds. I have been drinking goat milk for almost 5 weeks now so I am not going to know any different. Just curious...thinking either I got lucky with this one or my taste buds are rotten onder:
TIA


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Togg milk has been traditionally used in making stronger tasting cheese. Some Togg milk is stronger tasting than other breeds. But, feed, cleanliness of milk utensils and jars, health of goat and quickness of cooling the milk all contribute to the taste of milk. 

Saanen milk generally is less creamy than other breeds and is more plentiful. They are the "Holsteins" of the goat world. (Nubian milk is the most creamy).


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought 4 Toggs in 2010 to start my herd. I was really disappointed when I first milked Shasta as it was quite goaty. The good news is that after I had her awhile and fed her good alfalfa and a little grain; her milk improved tremendously. 
ChaCha, the other doe I bought with her, also pure Togg, had some of the sweetest milk I have ever tasted. 
I just sold ChaCha's daughter who is Togg/Saanen/Nubian. She was my best milker and her's has wonderful taste as well. Shasta's daughter also gave sweet milk. So I have become convinced that it is largely what they are fed.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you both for the answers. My girl is not necessarily "thrifty". I suspect she is copper deficient and I am working on that. She is very well taken care of and fed well. I do my best on keeping it clean and cooling the milk as well. Once the milk is done I put it in the freezer for 30 minutes then pull it out and put it in the fridge. I think that gets the temp down in it pretty fast although I have ignored my timer a few times and had to thaw it. No harm no foul though.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Togg breeder for 20 years here. I would say that Toggenburg milk is more variable and susceptible to feed than other breeds, not necessarily stronger flavored automatically. It's true that the Togg was originally used for cheese production. Toggs grazed on natural pasture and browse will have stronger flavored milk. Good grass/alfalfa hay will yield much sweeter milk. Always allow for differences between individuals, this is true with any breed. 
My miniature Togg line has milk every bit as sweet as Nigerian milk with Togg-like production.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Isn't there something about Toggs needing more supplementation of B vitamins than other breeds?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I can't find the post, but goathiker said on here somewhere that they're prone to b12 deficiency.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Would a cobalt block help with that?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think so.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Good info...thank you so much. Mine is not a thrifty goat. I do give her Red cell and liquid B weekly and more if needed. It helps for sure. I have yet to find a hardware store here that carries cobalt. I did see that Wal-Mart of all places carries them online?? Is this legit? The picture advertisement looks no different than the others I have seen. The price is much cheaper so I am skeptical. Any one know?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw it for about $31 from Walmart. It is fine. If you have a Do It Best hardware store near you, you can have a cobalt block shipped to that store for free and it is $10.

I still say try rumen boluses on her. Also weekly Replamin Plus. Daily garlic wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

Rumen Boluses? I had a goat last year with a rumen issue and I gave her the dark beer and found a product that had the correct yeast in it....they sell it at TS. Can't think of the name of it. Those methods worked well. Does the beer have the same effect as the boluses? She does eat garlic, but not daily. I have tried daily with her..she snubs it after day 3 so I backed off. She does okay if I hide it good weekly. Will have to look at the replamin.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been breeding and showing Toggs for many years and have never known them to be in need of large doses of B vit. I do give them a lic block which they all seem to have a go at.
As to their milk to me it tastes like milk and the family never complain.I have had Saanens in the past and their milk tastes just the same.A friend told me her goats,Toggs. Milk didn't taste like mine! So I said what are you feeding? She was feeding oats that had been heavy with molasses so I said well theirs your answer the milk took on the molasses flavour! 
I once fed out watermelon to my millers and their milk was awful! So look to what you are feeding Teejae


----------



## Retiredokjusttired (Jun 26, 2016)

My girl Ally has bland milk. I guess that is good. No major twang to it. I feed dry oat in a mix. I wanted to post again on here to say I have found a Cobalt block at a True Hardware that is tied into a Farmers Coop in a small town next to the town my son goes to school in. It is about 15 extra minutes past his school that I drive him to every morning. They did not have them in stock but said they would order me one. I asked what the price was and it is $7.99 a block. I told them to order me 2....WOW! I have been hunting them down in all the small towns around me and there are several. I called all the local feed stores and hardware stores in those towns. Monday I drove to Missouri to get a load of hay and JUST caught the store out of the corner of my eye. I am so ecstatic to find this. Now...hope it helps my goat.


----------

